# Switchback XT cam timing????



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I've got a Mathews Switchback XT on order, and before I bring it home, I want to make sure the cam is properly time'd. I don't have a bow press for parallel limb bows is there someone out there that can show a picture or describe the proper timing for the cobra cam.
Need someone like JAVI, but for MAthews:teeth:


----------



## andy7yo (Nov 22, 2005)

There is two 3/32" holes in the cam that need to run parallel to the string at max poundage.


----------



## andy7yo (Nov 22, 2005)

This is a regular SB cam, but it is done the same way.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Bingo, Thanks guys.:thumbs_up


----------



## bboswell (Jul 29, 2003)

_This is the most populat set up method over on Mathews Tech Site. I believe Vince (one of the Mathews Techs) did this write up._


Mathews Idler Wheel Alignment


There has been much discussion about ATA and setting it properly. I have had many Switchbacks that needed tuning and one thing I have noticed is that rarely is there any consistency in how the idlers are aligned. This is due to the harness knots settling during the shipping procedure. Every single bow that I've tuned has allowed me to obtain a bare shaft bullet hole with the centershot set at 13/16" with the following method: Keep in mind that this is for a RH bow ant the opposite sides would be used for a LH bow. The right and left are used as you're looking at the bow like you're holding it to shoot.

I max out the limbs to take my spec measurements. I back out the limb bolts 6-7 turns (7 usually but 6 if I feel too much thread resistence)and then press the bow. I take the cable loop and twist until the ATA measurement on the right side measures exactly 33" from the centerlines of the axles (31.5" for Outbacks). Once this is set with the limbs maxed out I look at the cam to see where it's orientated. I adjust accordingly until the timing holes run parallel to the bowstring putting equal twists in both loops of the string to maintain the balance of the factory twist. After this is done I set my nocking point directly inline with the center of the berger button so my arrow sits perpendicular to the string. I then set my centershot to 13/16" at the berger button.

Once this is accomplished I use a carbon arrow shaft (no bending) with a field tip to set my idler. I take the shaft and run it along flush on the left side of the idler wheel at a length that permits the field tip to end at the nocking point. I then twist the left side cable harness so that the field tip point touches the string at the nocking point. At rest the idler is canted outward from the riser on the top and inward at the bottom but at full draw it's straight up and down.

Every Switchback and Outback I've done this to, along with setting the rest at 13/16" centershot has enabled me to shoot a bare shaft bullet hole through paper and arrow flight at longer distances has been superb. I use this same method for the forum members who have sent their bows to me with the same stellar results.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*cam set up*

I follow'd all of that, up to the cam lean thing is it my understanding that you want cam lean for your bow?? I thought cam lean was a bad thing?? How does the cam leaning help the performance?? Shouldn't the cam be in-line with the string??
Sorry for all the stupid questions, I'm just confused:embara:


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

The cam is leaning slightly at rest but at full draw it's straight. That is where the measurement is supposed to take place :thumbs_up


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*cam lean*

kinner, is this because the cable's are not sliding to the rear like on most bows? Because they use the roller gaurd.
When I was checking out the XT that was the demo model, the cam was not leaning at rest or at full draw, that's the way I thought it should be, is the limb twisting??I guess I'm worring about a bow that I still haven't got the phone call on yet.


----------



## andy7yo (Nov 22, 2005)

hansel said:


> kinner, is this because the cable's are not sliding to the rear like on most bows? Because they use the roller gaurd.
> When I was checking out the XT that was the demo model, the cam was not leaning at rest or at full draw, that's the way I thought it should be, is the limb twisting??I guess I'm worring about a bow that I still haven't got the phone call on yet.



Yeah, the roller gaurd causes the idler lean, It is a visual check for idler lean. At full draw peek up at the idler making sure that the string is tracking off straight, if not adjust the yoke until the idler is straight at full draw.


----------



## DVO50 (Dec 25, 2004)

You are confussing cam for idler. The idler will have lean, the cam will not.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

DVO50 said:


> You are confussing cam for idler. The idler will have lean, the cam will not.


You know, that's what I meant, sorry, I'm use to cam-n-half's. Just want to get as much info on Mathews bows so when I get mine, I'll have it all figured out.


----------



## RayzorBowstring (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice job bboswell! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

